# Is this hoarding???



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Just wondering because my TM keeps bringing it up.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

No Rich. That's not hoarding in the slightest bit... What you have there is just one drawer. When she starts finding that in every drawer, in every room of the house, not to mention in boxes piled up floor to ceiling in every room. Well, you know...


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I think she is trying to nip it in the bud.


----------



## tasman (Feb 17, 2007)

*Yes*

Yes, this is hoarding. You should immediately enter a 12 step program.

Step 1. Send that stuff to me



I don't always joke, but when I do it is funny. :jest:


----------



## 440s-4ever (Feb 23, 2010)

It is.....the most interesting collection in the world.....


----------



## dnybsbl (Jan 20, 2010)

if that is considered hoarding, i am in need of some serious help


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Pffff no way. Its your hobby area whats the big deal?

If she finds a dead cat buried under garbage like the TV show then maybe she should worry...:drunk:


----------



## buzzinhornet (Jan 20, 2000)

Hmmm.. yes. It's a good thing!:dude:


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

Sometimes I get asked 'just how may more cars and parts do you need?' to which the standard answer is: More.

"I don't alway hoard...but when I do I prefer slot cars. Stay thirsty my friends"


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

It just looks like the start of something great!


----------



## Thunderbolt1 (Nov 28, 2008)

*UH, that depends..................... How many purses and pairs of shoes does SHE have again ...............? :thumbsup:*


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

Not hoarding. As Frank Castle (the Punisher) would say "work in progress."

Did anyone catch Top Gear on 60 Minutes? One of the guys said women like to watch the show. They look at the bloak sitting next to them and think maybe he's not so bad.

When the TM gets on you show her this


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

22Tall - GOOD LORD!!!  

All I can say is FUN FUN FUN FUN! 

Wes


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Steve that's awesome! You are sick man and I love it. 

I gotta tell you- I just recently found that VHS tape you sent me eons ago with your first monstrous multi-layer, 600 foot, 6 lane HO slot car track that took up your entire apartment. Fun to watch again. I bought a VHS to DVD recorder and have been finding many old tapes to copy over.

Scott V.


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

To keep you guys from crying you don't get to see the rest of the room. Started in the hobby in 1962. Been accumulating since then.

Hey Scott, I tried the board search engine to find your three wheel cycle. In my custom things are the ones I have started. What did you do to yours to get it to run? With a standard Tyco rear I had to remove the copper clamp before the tires hit the track. Now the magnet scrapes the rails.

BTW when I was searching I came across a post where you were looking for my corkscrew pics. They are in my track things in the track section. I too have been putting vid tapes on dvd. My 8mm camera has issues.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

NTxSlotCars said:


>


That ain't squat. Keep the drawer closed and put the odds & ends in a plastic tote and she won't have anything to say.


----------



## buzzinhornet (Jan 20, 2000)

I love it when you guys post these pics. I call my wife in and say "see, you think I have to many cars". Makes me look not so bad. lol


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I remembered the pictures you posted all too well 22.... And they were exactly what I thought of when I said what I did..


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

I try not to let the wife see that I associate with guys like you, it just gives her insight on what I will eventually become, keep the drawers shut or lock the basement doors.

Nice collections
Love to see all the pics

Boosted


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

22tall said:


> To keep you guys from crying you don't get to see the rest of the room. Started in the hobby in 1962. Been accumulating since then.
> 
> Hey Scott, I tried the board search engine to find your three wheel cycle. In my custom things are the ones I have started. What did you do to yours to get it to run? With a standard Tyco rear I had to remove the copper clamp before the tires hit the track. Now the magnet scrapes the rails.
> 
> BTW when I was searching I came across a post where you were looking for my corkscrew pics. They are in my track things in the track section. I too have been putting vid tapes on dvd. My 8mm camera has issues.



You are my new hero!!!


How bout parting me 1 of those black Mattel Drag Trucks??


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Well, I got it cleaned up a little bit....










... but I have a ways to go.


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Just wondering because my TM keeps bringing it up.


Hey Rich... Would you be willing to trade that yellow and blue police car? I've been trying to land that body shell forever!


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> You are my new hero!!!
> 
> 
> How bout parting me 1 of those black Mattel Drag Trucks??


Joe pm me


----------



## rudykizuty (Aug 16, 2007)

What does her shoe closet look like? Ya gotta fight fire with fire sometimes!!


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*OMG am I an enabler????*

Gonna have to send stuff without a return address label... Don't wanna get you in any hot water and end up on the bad side of yer TM. :lol:


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

I don't think it is hoarding at all!! It is more like herding ..................

This is hoarding ............ I am starting on box number 4


This is herding .......... LOL :thumbsup:


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

Hoarding ? you call this hoarding ? You need to see that realitry Cable show "Hoarders" Now thats Hoarding !!
Remember, Its only Hoarding when it keeps you from opening your fridge to get a Beer !!

Neal:dude:


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

partspig said:


> I don't think it is hoarding at all!! It is more like herding ..................
> 
> This is hoarding ............ I am starting on box number 4
> QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

You guys are a riot! 

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcar58 (Jun 21, 2007)

*One question.*

How do you guys find the parts you want when you need them? Like when you build a car from scratch? Just curious.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

slotcar58 said:


> How do you guys find the parts you want when you need them? Like when you build a car from scratch? Just curious.


I usually start by looking under something...:freak:


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

LOL, White Trans Am!!!! That is about half of a white Trans Am, of course if you have the other half ................


----------



## Colors_By_Dave (Sep 8, 2009)

I was going to say (but somebody already did say similar) "It's not hoarding if you know exactly where every item is, and you can locate it when needed."


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

slotcar58 said:


> How do you guys find the parts you want when you need them? Like when you build a car from scratch? Just curious.


What I do is that I set up a small zip lock" Project Bag " where I have the Body & what ever resin/plastic parts that are essential to the project. I have about 80+ of these.
THey are grouped seperately into 1:87 
(Aurora T-Jet/JL/AW/MM, Bachmann,Atlas,
TYCO S,,etc original & repro,each in their seperate bags
Also 1:64 ( AFX/JL/AW X-Traction,TYCO/Mattel,L-L, Etc
Raod Warrior Projects are in a seperate bag,IDEAL TCR also,a miscellaneous bag, etc
Chassis are together in a box box for AFX/Extraction,4-Gear etc & a Box for T-Jet type ( MMT+, Aurora, AW/JLTO,etc.)along with their respective guide pins & screws.
Mechanical parts are in seperate bags for AFX/Xtractions,TYCO/Mattell, L-L/ROKAR/AMRAC etc ,
Seperate bag for Aurora & repro T-Jet type Mechanical parts.IN the same bag I have a seperate bag for slimline parts & bodys but I only keep the parts that are unique to the MTJ slimline Like bodies CHassis,Gearplate/arm.,Clips,crown gears ,Magnet& Brushes. 
P/u springs & shoes,G.P.,Idler gear,screws, are in the Regular T-Jet type section so I just have one box for p/u shoes,etc. & axles/wheels/tires along any thing else common to both MTJ slimline & T-Jet 500. ALso a miscellaeneous parts bag.
I keep a seperate box of Axles,tires & wheels subdivided into the following groups;
T-Jet Type original & repro ( MMT+ , Aurora, JLTO/AW ) 
& T-Jet type Hot Rod & Truck ( Original & repro) as I find it easier to find when I need to change the Tires/Axles for any project.ALso for AFX/Extraction,TYCO,etc.

I have a bag Marked General Parts of original & resincast body parts in 3 groups;

Interior; Drivers,interiors,body mounts,heads.

Exterior; Glass,bumpers/grilles anything outside part of the car

Engine: Engines,exhaust,scoops.

I also try to keep Original thunderjet cars, 3R,Tyco etc in their own seperate boxes

Most of this was organised in one big "Party" in 2010 & was worth the effort.This gives a good Idea of how to organise things as it works for me.

Neal:dude:


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

The best places I have found are the following:

For T-Jet (racing, and Classic Aurora replacement parts):
Bud's HO (budshocars.com)
BRP Racing (bat-jet.com)
Lucky Bob's (lucky-bobs-slot-cars.com)
RT-HO (rt-ho.com)

For AW T-jet/X-traction, Tomy, Life Like, Tyco/Mattel, Aurora OEM T-Jet/AFX/Magna Traction/G-Plus
Bud's
Lucky Bob's

I'm sure others have places they have found but these seem to be the ones I keep going back to as they have good selections and great service. I would love to here from everyone else...always looking for more STUFF!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

rudykizuty said:


> What does her shoe closet look like? Ya gotta fight fire with fire sometimes!!


LOL, she does have a shoe closet!!! My slot cars smell better!!!

Good to see you back on the boards!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

slotcar58 said:


> How do you guys find the parts you want when you need them? Like when you build a car from scratch? Just curious.


Well, first I look in one of these boxes...









Then I look on one of these drawers...

















or a box or two...... or three.....

























Then I may get a chassis or two...









But I may feel inclined to paint something before I put it all together...









I think a little selection is good.


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

I keep telling the TM it's "collecting" not "hoarding". I just camoflauge it with cardboard boxes & table skirting. You'll have to ask the guys that have been here if I'm a hoarder or collector. LOL
--fordcowboy


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Colors_By_Dave said:


> I was going to say (but somebody already did say similar) "It's not hoarding if you know exactly where every item is, and you can locate it when needed."


wheeehhh!! i'm "Safe" then :freak::thumbsup::wave:

Bubba 123


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Bubba 123 said:


> wheeehhh!! i'm "Safe" then :freak::thumbsup::wave:
> 
> Bubba 123


TM got me 1 of those Harbor Freight wood machinist tool boxes :thumbsup:

Bubba 123


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I'm still getting stuff...


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

You should all be ashamed .

Gonzo


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

The word _collector_ implies some central, organizing theme. I've always called myself an _accumulator_, since I tend to buy what I find appealing, for whatever reason, at the time I have the money. Lately I've been wondering if if I might not have reached the point where _hoarder_ would be appropriate.

My own variant of the test has been: 
If you know you have it, 
and you want to use it, 
but it would be quicker or easier to buy a new one 
than to find the one you have, 
-- you may be doing it wrong.​
By that standard I'm in trouble, but after seeing FordCowboy's shed tour thread and this thread, I feel almost ... normal. 

I mean, holy crud! that's a _lot_ of stuff, guys.

On the other hand, if you count the stuff for my other hobbies as well, I'm probably as bad as any of you. And if you count _*books*_ too, yer all a bunch of pikers.

Sigh.

-- D


----------



## rdm95 (May 8, 2008)

Half of my garage (slash hobby shop) is filled with bins & boxes & totes & dividers & tackle boxes & piles of my slot cars & parts.. My wife quit asking "How much more do you need?" a long time ago.. Now she barely ventures out into my space and if she does, its usually just to see if Ive fallen asleep out there again..lol


----------

